# I've never gotten that far with the program



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil est lié à un autre. J'utilise une méthode d'enseignement du français qui produit de très bons résultats. Un ami m'a demandé si mes élèves étaient arrivés au point où ils pouvaient écrire leurs propres petites histoires. Je crois que j'amènerai mes élèves jusque là, mais je ne suis pas encore resté assez longtemps à une école pour accomplir ce but. Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_Je ne suis pas encore rendu jusqu'à cette étape.
Je ne suis jamais arrivé là avec mes élèves.
Je n'ai jamais amené un groupe d'élèves jusqu'à ce point-là._
Je tiens à connaître vos idées.


----------



## pointvirgule

Mes humbles suggestions :
_Je n'ai jamais pu me rendre à cette étape. 
Je n'ai jamais eu la possibilité de me rendre aussi loin. 
_Cheers !


----------



## Guerric

Bonsoir Charlie,

Ton "never" me gêne un peu...Il a l'air en contradiction avec ton explication.

Tu veux dire que :
- tu y arriveras peut-être plus tard dans l'année (= il est encore trop tôt dans l'année scolaire / ils n'ont pas assez progressé), 
- tu y arriveras peut-être avec une autre classe une autre année (= je n'y suis arrivé avec aucune de mes classes jusqu'à présent, mais peut-être que les suivantes progresseront plus vite) ?


----------



## Oddmania

_Je ne *me* suis pas encore rendu jusqu'à cette étape  (*se* rendre quelque part).

_The other ones are correct, indeed. They all could be said, but I think I would naturally say _Je ne suis jamais encore allé aussi loin avec mes élèves._


----------



## Topsie

I think "never" is best translated as "_pas encore_" (rather than "_jamais_")
(unless "_jamais encore_" is proper French!) _Je ne suis jamais encore arrivé à ce stade dans le programme._


----------



## Oddmania

Topsie said:


> I think "never" is best translated as "_pas encore_" (rather than "_jamais_")
> (unless "_jamais encore_" is proper French!) _Je ne suis jamais encore arrivé à ce stade dans le programme._



_Jamais encore_, or perhaps _Encore jamais_, both sound good to me


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour, 

'jamais encore je ne suis parvenu à ce stade' ?


----------



## Sophie77

Entre professeurs, à l'oral, on dirait : Je ne suis jamais allé aussi loin dans le programme / je n'ai jamais autant avancé dans le programme. Dans un registre plus écrit : je n'ai jamais traité autant de points/ de notions / de chapitres (etc.) du programme. Je n'ai jamais couvert une partie aussi importante du programme.
Le recours au verbe "rendre" au sens de "aller" me semble relever d'un usage régional.


----------



## akaAJ

As an Anglophone, I hesitate to weigh in on "jamais encore" or "encore jamais", but "never" is certainly used in the sense of "not yet" ("pas encore"??).  "Jusqu'ici " ???
Or pointvirgule's formulae, perhaps with "parvenir à cette étape" in place of the first, or "d'aller aussi loin" for the second.


----------



## janpol

jamais encore je ne suis parvenu à ce stade mais, au train où vont les choses, je ne désespère pas d'y arriver bientôt
quelle bonne nouvelle, charlie ! tu nous as souvent donné une image négative de tes élèves !


----------



## doinel

Par rapport au   jargon enseignant, j'adopte toutes les propositions de Sophie77 !


----------



## Nicomon

Guerric said:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que :
> - tu y arriveras peut-être plus tard dans l'année (= il est encore trop tôt dans l'année scolaire / ils n'ont pas assez progressé), Il me semble que dans ce cas, ce serait "I didn't get / I haven't gotten that far... yet". Non?
> - tu y arriveras peut-être avec une autre classe une autre année (= je n'y suis arrivé avec aucune de mes classes jusqu'à présent, mais peut-être que les suivantes progresseront plus vite) ? C'est ce que j'ai compris. Never before / up to this day.


 _



Je ne *me* suis pas encore rendu jusqu'à cette étape  (*se* rendre quelque part).

Click to expand...

 _Oui, à moins de l'utiliser dans ce sens. _Rendu_ : arrivé à destination. Nous voilà rendus. 
Et dans ce cas, ce serait : _Je ne suis pas encore rendu (arrivé) *à* cette étape..._

J'aime bien les solutions simples et claires de point virgule. Il y aurait peut-être aussi : _je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion / la chance..._


----------



## pointvirgule

Sophie77 said:


> Le recours au verbe "rendre" au sens de "aller" me semble relever d'un usage régional.


_Se rendre_, dans le Larousse : « aller quelque part », et ce n'est pas marqué comme régional, mais si vous le dites...


----------



## doinel

Je me suis rendu(e) à X se dit partout mais l'expression _on n'est pas rendus_ est d'un usage régional.


----------



## Punky Zoé

mirifica said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 'jamais encore je ne suis parvenu à ce stade' ?


  ou "je n'ai atteint ce stade".


----------



## Sophie77

Oui, je n'ai pas été très précise.
"Se rendre à" au sens d'aller quelque part, de se déplacer physiquement n'est pas régional mais "être rendu" l'est à ma connaissance. Personnellement, je n'emploierais pas non plus "se rendre à" dans le sens figuratif de "parvenir à (un certain stade)"


----------



## Sophie77

Il fallait lire "sens figuré" et non "sens figuratif". Sorry.


----------



## Nicomon

akaAJ said:


> Or pointvirgule's formulae, perhaps with "parvenir à cette étape" in place of the first, or "d'aller aussi loin" for the second.


 _Je ne suis jamais parvenu (arrivé) à cette étape _works for me.

However in my opinion, _je ne suis jamais allé aussi loin_ is closer to _I never went that far_. Now, is that really the same as _I've never *gotten*_ _that far_?  May be so. 

Si je dis : _Il ne s'est jamais rendu à l'âge de 80 ans _(dans le sens qu'il ne l'a jamais atteint/n'y est jamais parvenu) ou encore _je suis rendu(e) à une étape de ma vie où..._ (dans le sens que j'y suis arrivée) ça vous choque? Si oui, alors c'est bel et bien un régionalisme. Mais je me permet d'en douter. 



> 'jamais encore je ne suis parvenu à ce stade/je n'ai atteint ce stade'


 Bien joli, mais à mon avis le registre n'est pas du tout le même que la phrase en titre. J'imaginerais plutôt : _Never before have I reached that stage_. 

_Stade_ ne me viendrait pas spontanément dans ce contexte. Je dirais aussi _étape_. 
Cela dit, j'aime bien aussi les solutions de Sophie, que je n'avais pas lues.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Si je dis : _Il ne s'est jamais rendu à l'âge de 80 ans _(dans le sens qu'il ne l'a jamais atteint/n'y est jamais parvenu) ou encore _je suis rendu(e) à une étape de ma vie où..._ (dans le sens que j'y suis arrivée)ça vous choque? Si oui, alors c'est bel et bien un régionalisme. Mais je me permets d'en douter.


je crains pourtant que ce soit un québécisme, chère Nico. Jamais je ne dirais "être rendu à un âge" "être rendu à une étape de ma vie". ([...]Mais ché pu où chu rendu[...] )


----------



## Guerric

Punky Zoé said:


> je crains pourtant que ce soit un québécisme, chère Nico. Jamais je ne dirais "se rendre à un âge" "se rendre à une étape de ma vie". ([...]Mais ché pu où chu rendu[...] )



Pas _se rendre_, mais _être rendu_.



> rendu
> ◆*[Québec] [Familier]* Qui se retrouve, qui est arrivé à tel endroit. _On est rendus à mi-chemin. Rendu à cette intersection, il faut tourner à gauche._
> Installé, établi._ Il est rendu à Trois-Rivières avec toute sa famille._
> Devenu. _Elle est rendue présidente de l’association. La situation est rendue pire._
> Parvenu à tel moment, à tel stade._ On est déjà rendus à l’automne. Je suis rendu au troisième chapitre. Elle est rendue à un point de non-retour. Il est rendu trop tard pour changer d’idée._


----------



## hampton.mc

"Je n'en suis pas encore là"


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> je crains pourtant que ce soit un québécisme, chère Nico. Jamais je ne dirais "se rendre à un âge" "se rendre à une étape de ma vie". ([...]Mais ché pu où chu rendu[...] )


 Alors, c'est confirmé, et dans le contexte de ce fil, c'est : 





> Parvenu à tel moment, à tel stade_._


Autres régions... autres expressions. 

@ hampton.mc  : l'idée n'est pas la même, à mon avis.  Ta phrase traduirait simplement :  _I'm not there yet. _

Charlie - qui me corrigera si je me trompe - veut dire qu'il n'a jamais pu parvenir à cette étape du programme avec ses anciens élèves... parce qu'il n'a pas passé assez de temps avec eux.


----------



## hampton.mc

Je ne dirais pas "parvenu à tel moment" ni "parvenu à tel stade"

Pour moi "Nous n'en sommes pas encore là" est le plus usité.


----------



## Nicklondon

Je n'y suis encore pas might just do it.


----------



## Nicomon

hampton.mc said:


> "Nous n'en sommes pas encore là" est le plus usité.


 Oui, c'est le plus usité. Mais j'insiste... ce n'est *pas* ce que dit la phrase anglaise en entête. 

Il y a une différence entre _I've never gotten that far_ et  _We're not there yet/haven't reached that part of the program yet. _

Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris.


----------



## hampton.mc

Oui tu as raison ;-) je m'attache toujours plus au sens qu'à la traduction littérale. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on m'en fait la remarque... Mais comme ça on a plus de choix non ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donné beaucoup d'idées très utiles.


----------



## Nicomon

hampton.mc said:


> Oui tu as raison ;-) je m'attache toujours plus au sens qu'à la traduction littérale. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on m'en fait la remarque... Mais comme ça on a plus de choix non ?


 Oui, on a plus de choix. Mais à mon avis, tu ne t'es pas attachée au sens, justement. 

Regarde le premier message de Guerric (#3) et ses deux interprétations. Selon moi (comme je l'ai écrit au #12) la bonne est la deuxième. 

On parle de différentes classes.

Avec les anciens /jusqu'à ce jour... il n'est jamais allé aussi loin dans le programme (c'est la phrase en entête).
Avec les nouveaux... il n'y est pas encore (ton interprétation, et aussi la première de Guerric).

Alors au risque de me répéter, je vote pour les solutions de point virgule dans un contexte québécois, ou pour celles de Sophie, qui sont plus « internationales ».


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico pour cette analyse approfondie.


----------



## hampton.mc

Okay Nicomon 
MC


----------



## Elle Paris

_Je n'ai pas encore amené mes élèves jusqu'à cette étape-là/ ce stade-là._

_Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de/la possibilité de/suffisament de temps pour amener mes élèves jusqu'à cette étape-là/ ce stade-là._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donné d'excellentes suggestions. 

Autres idées :

_Un de mes amis m'a demandé si mes élèves étaient déjà capables de rédiger de petites histoires de leur crû. _
_Je pense qu'ils finiront par y arriver, mais ils n'en sont pas encore là._

_Un de mes amis m'a demandé si mes élèves avaient déjà atteint le stade où ils pouvaient écrire seuls de petits textes. _
_Je pense que j'arriverai à les y conduire, mais, jusqu'à présent, je ne suis encore jamais resté assez longtemps avec une classe pour lui permettre d'atteindre ce but._


----------



## Elle Paris

The one I prefer:

_Un de mes amis m'a demandé si mes élèves étaient déjà capables de rédiger de petites histoires de leur crû. _
_Je pense qu'ils finiront par y arriver, mais ils n'en sont pas encore là._



_Un de mes amis m'a demandé si mes élèves avaient déjà atteint le stade où ils pouvaient écrire seuls de petits textes. _
_Je pense que j'arriverai à les y conduire, mais, jusqu'à présent, je ne suis encore jamais resté assez longtemps avec une classe pour lui permettre d'atteindre ce but._

_ Isn't it:" la permettre "? ou bien ..? _
_Anyway it's  the "lui" qui me frosse._


----------



## Guerric

Encore une fois, ça dépend de ce que veut dire Charlie... voir mon premier message.


----------



## janpol

oui, les pronoms qui remplacent les singuliers collectifs ne nous semblent pas "naturels" : permettre aux élèves...


----------



## Nicomon

Guerric said:


> Encore une fois, ça dépend de ce que veut dire Charlie... voir mon premier message.


 Et je continue de penser - même si Charlie ne l'a pas officiellement confirmé - que c'est ta deuxième interprétation qu'il avait d'abord en tête. 

Cette fois, je me la boucle pour vrai.


----------



## Guerric

Quand je lis Charly dire : "Je pense qu'ils *finiront par* y arriver, mais ils n'en sont pas encore là.", il est clair pour moi qu'il pense que les mêmes élèves y arriveront, mais plus tard dans l'année (ou les mêmes élèves, l'année suivante ?).


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi je pense (je me trompe peut-être) qu'au post #32, ce sont des idées qui lui ont été suggérées par quelqu'un qui hésitait entre les deux explications, ou qui voulait donner des solutions pour les deux contextes. 

Charlie a écrit au post #1 : Je crois que j'amènerai mes élèves jusque là, *mais je ne suis pas encore resté assez longtemps à une école pour accomplir ce but. *

La partie en gras est le "never gotten that far" (with my previous students - from another school/class).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis désolé Nico. J'aurais dû immédiatement confirmer que c'était bel et bien la deuxième interprétation que j'avais en tête. Le plus longtemps que je sois jamais resté dans une école était trois ans. Il faut plus de temps pour atteindre le niveau de français le plus élevé possible de cette méthode. Voici une phrase qu'une amie m'a proposée dans un message privé. _Je n'ai jamais travaillé/je ne suis jamais resté assez longtemps dans une même école/avec les mêmes élèves pour atteindre ce stade. _Si vous avez le temps, vous pouvez corriger la première partie de ce message.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Charlie. 

Maintenant, je peux officiellement passer à un autre fil.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci de t'être donné tant de mal pour m'aider Nico.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,



Charlie Parker said:


> [...] _Je n'ai jamais travaillé/je ne suis jamais resté assez longtemps dans une même école/avec les mêmes élèves pour atteindre ce stade. _[...]


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette amie anonyme ! 
En fait, jusqu'à présent tu n'as jamais eu l'occasion d'accompagner des élèves jusqu'au bout de la méthode que tu utilises, faute de temps...


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est ça Karine. J'espère accompagner une géneration d'élèves jusqu'au bout de la méthode.


----------

